# EVH on Two and a half Men



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Any one catch the season premier?

Basically Eddie is in the bathroom of a recording studio when Charlie needs to go real bad. He comes out with his guitar and tells Charlie, "You never know when inspiration will come", he then proceeds to lay down a little riff in example.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that. I hardly recognized him. In fact, I recognized his guitar before him. :smile::smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

So according to Ed's quote...his inspiration is SHIT..LOL. his appearance was totaly free...and pointless. if you're going to get him on a show..get him to do something at least.

But man..has he shrunk!..he almost looks like a dwarf...


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

He's only 5'8.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

Charlie btw is 5'10... so Eddie would look a little shorter next to him.

Here's the clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1fYpkbq8jM

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the way his guitar magically has "stack tone" but no actual amplification. I also like the way he has the guts to fess up to major flatulence and crap-stink in a network show.:bow:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I also like the way he has the guts to fess up to major flatulence and crap-stink in a network show.:bow:


a true artist can work in more than one medium


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just youtubed it. Holy crap he got old.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I just youtubed it. Holy crap he got old.




Holy crap....we all did!


----------



## verticleman (Sep 23, 2009)

*Chasing tone*

Eddie has chased it so far he forgot what he was looking for in the 80's.
Saw VH in 1979 with Black Sabbath. VH blew them off the stage. Saw VH on his last tour with Roth. It SUCKED! 

http://guitaristbuildsguitar.blogspot.com/2009/08/materials.html


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Am I the only one that can just simply appreciate the clip - it WAS funny - without analyzing to death the merits of EVH? I mean, come on... why does the world need to critique his EVERY minute move?? Just take it for what it was, a funny cameo in a not too bad TV show.

AJC


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> Am I the only one that can just simply appreciate the clip - it WAS funny - without analyzing to death the merits of EVH? I mean, come on... why does the world need to critique his EVERY minute move?? Just take it for what it was, a funny cameo in a not too bad TV show.
> 
> AJC


Yngwie would have been funnier, with faster poop jokes.kkjuw


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

verticleman said:


> Eddie has chased it so far he forgot what he was looking for in the 80's.
> Saw VH in 1979 with Black Sabbath. VH blew them off the stage. Saw VH on his last tour with Roth. It SUCKED!
> 
> http://guitaristbuildsguitar.blogspot.com/2009/08/materials.html


Wtf is your point to the topic of the thread?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

canadian tyler said:


> Yngwie would have been funnier, with faster poop jokes.kkjuw


I like YM - I think his attitude is hilarious! But the layperson (ie non guitar player) wouldnt know who the hell it was, vs EVH.

My wife doesnt listen to much rock - but she knows who EVH and Van Halen are - not so much when I ask about YM or Alcatraz... 

AJC


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I like the way his guitar magically has "stack tone" but no actual amplification. I also like the way he has the guts to fess up to major flatulence and crap-stink in a network show.:bow:


Did you listen to the youtube link? There's no "stack tone" you can hear the strings twanging acoustically, theres clearly a mini amp like a street busker would use that you can see on the back of his guitar strap, or at least a cable leading to something.

Has EVH's voice always been so rough? He sounds like Gary Busey or some other homeless guy.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Has EVH's voice always been so rough? He sounds like Gary Busey or some other homeless guy.


Way too much smoking and case of throat cancer will do it.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

finally caught up on my PVR (yes, I record 2.5 men... don't judge me). 
I thought it was pretty funny.


they have tended to be pretty good with their cameos, like when Charlie's cigar buddies were Elvis Costello, Sean Penn and Harry Dan Stanton.


----------

